# Memory (SOLVED)

## JC99

Hello,

I have 2 questions...

1)Where is Highmem support in the kernel? I looked under "Processor type and features" but couldn't find it there. I am using vanilla-sources 2.6.31.6?

2)My system is only detecting 3.2 GB when I have 4 GB. Anyone know why?

My mobo is Asrock p55 deluxe. My CPU is Core i5.Last edited by JC99 on Sun Jan 03, 2010 6:41 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DONAHUE

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-800670-highlight-3gb+memory.html

----------

## JC99

Thanks for the link but...

1) I still can't find the highmem option in my kernel.

2) I am running an amd64 system but it still says 3.2 GB instead of 4 Gb. There is no option in the BIOS to fix this.

----------

## Bircoph

 *EvilEye wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2) I am running an amd64 system but it still says 3.2 GB instead of 4 Gb. There is no option in the BIOS to fix this.

 

Are you sure you are using 64-bit kernel? 64-bit architectures use flat memory address model and 64 bits are sufficient for any amount of RAM being used now (Yes, I know, some CPU's use 40-48 bit actually, but this doesn't matter). Please post your uname -a.

If you're on 64-bit kernel, make sure none embedded hardware (e.g. videocard) use this 0.8 GB.

----------

## JC99

 *Quote:*   

> penguin ~ # uname -a
> 
> Linux penguin 2.6.31.6 #2 SMP Sat Jan 2 13:51:01 EST 2010 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU 750 @ 2.67GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

 

ok, I updated my BIOS and now...

 *Quote:*   

> penguin ~ # cat /proc/meminfo
> 
> MemTotal:        4047336 kB

 

----------

